
Benchmarks Show Firefox 57 Quantum Doing Well, but Chrome Largely Winning - rayascott
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=firefox-quantum-bench&num=1
======
rplnt
Note that this is from Beta so there's a possibility it differs from the
actual release.

------
enz
This benchmark should be run again with Firefox 57 stable release.

